# Trexlertown 2013?



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody know if its happening this year?  The velodrome meet is Oct 5th but there's no mention for it on the wheelmen site.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 10, 2013)

Wouldn't miss it!
http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html
Chris


----------



## kos22us (Sep 4, 2013)

sunday oct. 6th 

6am - ? 

10x10 dealer space = 30-

i thought last year was a good show but im hopin the weather is a tad nicer this year


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2013)

*It is THE east coast show for balloon*

none better, not even close.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't wait and should have some nice bicycles for sale that I have been feverishly getting ready.
My favorite swap of them all...
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll be there for sure this year, very good show!!


----------



## JOEL (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll be making the long haul. Got the flyer in the mail: NO OVERNIGHT CAMPING ALLOWED.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 5, 2013)

JOEL said:


> I'll be making the long haul. Got the flyer in the mail: NO OVERNIGHT CAMPING ALLOWED.




Wha!  Why not! Sounds like they need to find a new location.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 5, 2013)

Havent been in a while but Saturday evening was always fun! Now you may be arrested for trespassing.....ouch.......looks like an evening swap at the Walmart parking lot now!   haha


----------



## jd56 (Sep 5, 2013)

Loved the last show. Chris wore me out. He kept trying to make sure he didn't miss anything and of course being a good caber I offered to watch his stuff. Wow everybody had so many questions....hell I'm a newbie.
Would love to go but, the wife has reminded me ( like I needed reminding) that our anniversary is the 10th......but would like to attend for sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 5, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Loved the last show. Chris wore me out. He kept trying to make sure he didn't miss anything and of course being a good caber I offered to watch his stuff. Wow everybody had so many questions....hell I'm a newbie.
> Would love to go but, the wife has reminded me ( like I needed reminding) that our anniversary is the 10th......but would like to attend for sure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Mine and my wives anniversary is the 10th as well  but that's not whats keeping me from going to this one. With this being a 6 1/2 hour drive for me and Copake being so soon after I had to choose one...Copake with its less than 3 hour drive won. Maybe next year 
-Brian


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm contemplating driving from Maine to Polo Il for Fri and Sat, and then making the 12 hour drive back to Allentown that night. I figure if I left @ 4pm, I could be there by 4am.  Id be broke and delirious, and probably end up selling my new IJ mobicycle for a fraction of what I just spent on it but it would make for a good story anyway.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm contemplating driving from Maine to Polo Il for Fri and Sat, and then making the 12 hour drive back to Allentown that night. I figure if I left @ 4pm, I could be there by 4am.  Id be broke and delirious, and probably end up selling my new IJ mobicycle for a fraction of what I just spent on it but it would make for a good story anyway.




You do realize there are no major towns by polo.  Look at Dixon for a room and you better book now if your coming.  And there are huge expanses of cornfields to loose bodies in.   the rooms in rockfalls should be avoided if possible.  And the corn children are real.  Polo is about 4000 people and dixon is 16000, and sterling/rockfalls combined might be 30,000.  Not many motels around.  There are three grouped together in dixon. Super 8, quality and choice i think.  Everything I can think of in rockfall I would avoid and I dont think there are any in sterling.  Copake is a much better option! 

Like I said, if your gonna come, get your rooms now.
And bring sprockets for safe passage!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 5, 2013)

sqrly said:


> You do realize there are no major towns by polo.  Look at Dixon for a room and you better book now if your coming.  And there are huge expanses of cornfields to loose bodies in.   the rooms in rockfalls should be avoided if possible.  And the corn children are real.  Polo is about 4000 people and dixon is 16000, and sterling/rockfalls combined might be 30,000.  Not many motels around.  There are three grouped together in dixon. Super 8, quality and choice i think.  Everything I can think of in rockfall I would avoid and I dont think there are any in sterling.  Copake is a much better option!
> 
> Like I said, if your gonna come, get your rooms now.
> And bring sprockets for safe passage!




Hotel rooms? No self respecting bike collector that I know sleeps in those.  Do you have any idea how many bike parts (or sprockets) you can buy with the money you save by finding some dark out of the way spot and sleeping in your creepy looking van?


----------



## sqrly (Sep 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Hotel rooms? No self respecting bike collector that I know sleeps in those.  Do you have any idea how many bike parts (or sprockets) you can buy with the money you save by finding some dark out of the way spot and sleeping in your creepy looking van?




Perfect!  Easy target.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 5, 2013)

It's just ove an hour ride for me, so I will definately be there.
 I go both days, Saturday at the Veledrome just next door, and Sunday at the Firehouse.
 Last year when I was leaving the Veledrome on Saturday afternoon, lots of
guys were already setting up at the firehouse. I stayed for hours on Saturday, went home 
and drove back on Sunday morning. Always a great time at T-Town!
Hope to see some of you guys there................Wayne


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ...my new IJ mobicycle...




Okay, c'mon - let's see it.  Or at least hear a little more about it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, c'mon - let's see it.  Or at least hear a little more about it.




I was just being an optimist (rare for me I know).  It looks like there are a couple (!) at the Paul Graehling auction the day before T-town.  When I do finally get my Mobicycle it will be one of those "out of my cold dead hands" kind of bikes.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 6, 2013)

The new rules will change it from an all night party to an early morning feeding frenzy. I have never been able to sleep at Trex, all those footsteps and flashlights outside, trucks pulling in. Best buy I made there was at 3am.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Havent been in a while but Saturday evening was always fun! Now you may be arrested for trespassing.....ouch.......looks like an evening swap at the Walmart parking lot now!   haha




I think that's exactly what may happen. 

_"The Trexlertown Fire Company requests that no one setup or stay overnight on the Trexlertown Fire Company grounds. Violators may be prosecuted. Overnight stay is available at the local Wal-Mart and surrounding campgrounds. Bathroom facitities will not be open until the day of the show."_


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I was just being an optimist (rare for me I know).  It looks like there are a couple (!) at the Paul Graehling auction the day before T-town.  When I do finally get my Mobicycle it will be one of those "out of my cold dead hands" kind of bikes.




Ah - thought you might have already found one.  Have to say, Mr Graehling sure did amass some beautiful things.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

I build up points during the year with Holiday Inn and have been staying at a reduced or free rate at the nearby location in Breinigsville, PA.
They have a nice sports bar there with electricity, so if anybody wants to grab a cold one or swap in there parking lot, lmk.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> They have a nice sports bar there with electricity
> Chris




With electricity!  That is awesome!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 6, 2013)

I pull into the super wa-wa just down the road sat nite.There you have your bathroom,coffee and egg sandwich in the morning and about a 7 minute ride to the firehouse.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 11, 2013)

Only 90mins from my house so I will be in attendance.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

